# Reverse T3 results. How do I interpret?



## Reporter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi these are labs from 12-11-2017. Blood draw approximately 9-10 after my last dose of 100 mcg Synthroid and 5mcg Liothyronine.

TSH 0.007 (0.450 - 4.500)

FT3 3.1 (2.0 - 4.4)

FT4 1.1 (0.8 - 1.7)

T4 8.8 (4.2 - 13.0)

Reverse T3 23.3 (9.2 - 24.1)

That's as high as my FT3 has ever been and as low as I've ever seen the TSH. Seems the longer I'm on T3 the more the TSH drops. I decided to experiment and not take the T3 since 12-1, just trying to see if I really need it. Needless to say that has not worked out well. I was okay without it for a couple days but with each day that has passed I can feel the difference in my energy level. This morning I just started it again. One week off T3 has me feeling awful. The Hemoglobin is now normal. Online calculator did nothing to help me determine the ratio of RT3 to T3. Can someone help? Also I have Graves and Hashi's. Had a TT about 3 years ago. Take Selenium and B12, Cod Liver Oil for D3, Some iron though I don't take everyday as I no longer menstruate. I believe the TT sent me into Menopause this past year because after it was removed I stopped having cycles for about 4 or 5 months. Started 5mcg T3. Although a small dose my cycles started again a month later. That was two years ago. Have not had one for 10 months I'm 45.

Below are some of my labs from August 2017.

TSH 0.06 (mIU/L)

Vitamin B12 426 211-946 (pg/mL)

HEMOGLOBIN 10.9 11.7-15.5 (g/dL)

HEMATOCRIT 34.1 35.0-45.0

FERRITIN 20 10-232 (ng/mL)

*Also ANYONE on here who has had a TT (maybe also who has Hashimotos and Graves) who gets away with taking only T4? Not sure if my situation is somehow more difficult to manage. Thanks immensely.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I'm on t4 only post-TT.

I did not get my period for about four months. Its back now, much to my chagrin.

I don't know anything about reverse t3 (sorry!).


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I believe your iron issues may be causing your high reverse T3. Iron or adrenal issues are very common causes of high rT3, which means the thyroid meds aren't being utilized correctly and are building up in your system instead of being used. Has your doctor mentioned your iron issues?

Getting those corrected usually gets your thyroid labs back in line, but it can take time. In my case, it was adrenal issues that caused high rT3, but luckily my doctor knows how to treat thyroid issues in conjunction with adrenal issues. She had me lower my NDT down to 1 grain (from 2.5 grains) and slowly added in T3 until I didn't have any more hypo symptoms. I ended up at 1 grain NDT and 50mcg of T3 (yes, it's kind of a crazy amount of T3, but it's not as high as other patients she has). It did take me months to get to that amount, but my rT3 cleared out and my symptoms are gone. I'm still working on adrenal issues (it's a sloooow process) so I've stayed on that dose for now. I hope to eventually go back on NDT only.


----------



## Reporter (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm very grateful for the feedback. The docs don't say much but I know that both the hemoglobin and ferritin need to be higher. I also read that increased estrogen could be a factor in high RT3 but I did not evaluate the validity of the information. Will recheck in another four or so weeks to see if there is any change. Again thank you and happy holidays to all.


----------

